# Tired of Guhongs and Zhanchi's! Other good cubes available?



## vincent80000 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi, I have went through Guhongs, and Zhanchi's, but I still haven't got my perfect cube. I tried the Lubix Zhanchi and Lubix Guhong and they didn't work out. The problem is that my Dayan cubes are very easy to get dirty, and it limits its ability. I just feel the Dayans lose speed and performance after a few months or weeks. Another thing that happens is that after a little wear and tear, the cub suddenly locks-up, and you don't know from where exactly. I think this is because of the multile part pieces. Has this ever happened to you? I don't know what it is, but I'm tired of Dayans know because dirt and other dirty debris gets stuck in between the two-piece edges, and the three piece corners. Know what I'm talking about? I'm looking for a good cube preferably something really smooth and crispy, you know, the clicky feeling, or maybe you have some other suggestions for me, please feel free to give me suggestions. I 'm also wondering if anyone else has run into this problem, please let me know if you have. Thanks very much! And Happy Cubing!!!


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2011)

I use a Type C. A white core with black pieces. And black centre caps.
I like it. I find the black and white cubes have very different feelings... My black was was crispy clicky and kept exploding. My white was very much the opposite.
However I have never tried a dayan so I can't compare.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 13, 2011)

5BLD said:


> I use a Type C. A white core with black pieces. And black centre caps.
> I like it. I find the black and white cubes have very different feelings... My black was was crispy clicky and kept exploding. My white was very much the opposite.
> However I have never tried a dayan so I can't compare.


 
I'm curious, could you tell me exactly how you got it, and the exact type it is? Do you get it with the white core? I just wanted t make sure if I got something like this, it would be exactly what you said.Also, do you like black more or white more, because I didn't really understand when you sad more clicky but exploded. If you can't provide me with the info, that's fine. Thanks


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2011)

Puzl.co.uk. The only place I can get stuff (UK), and with super fast (once 48 hours) delivery, for me at least because I live in the UK
I bought one white type C and one black one. My black one started exploding so I swapped cores.

However, I'm sure people with an extensive collection of cubes will tell you otherwise, and their opinion is probably better than mine, simply because they have mire cubes than me.


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 13, 2011)

Unless you live underground I see no possibility of dirt buildup in a weeks time. The only cube that gets really bad over time is the F-II, where it feels like it clicks and gets stuck in strange positions. You could replace the dayan cores with Alpha.

For other cubes i guess the A5 is okay...


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 13, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> Unless you live underground I see no possibility of dirt buildup in a weeks time. The only cube that gets really bad over time is the F-II, where it feels like it clicks and gets stuck in strange positions. You could replace the dayan cores with Alpha.
> 
> For other cubes i guess the A5 is okay...


 
I don't know what it is, but there is like debris inside the spot where the two edge stocks snap together, and there is like stuff in there. I don't know what it is. I mean, I take pretty good care of my cubes, so I don't think it's because I'm dirty.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 13, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Puzl.co.uk. The only place I can get stuff (UK), and with super fast (once 48 hours) delivery, for me at least because I live in the UK
> I bought one white type C and one black one. My black one started exploding so I swapped cores.
> 
> However, I'm sure people with an extensive collection of cubes will tell you otherwise, and their opinion is probably better than mine, simply because they have mire cubes than me.


 
Ok, thanks. I'll check out that website.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2011)

Well the Type C certainly doesn't have multiple parts...

Edit: Ok. Not much variety 
They don't even sell Dayan cubes =(

But their Type C is pretty good.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 13, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Well the Type C certainly doesn't have multiple parts...
> 
> Edit: Ok. Not much variety
> They don't even sell Dayan cubes =(
> ...


 Yeah, I think I might order that cube. I looked and there are two versions. Did you get the 8.99 version with stickers, or the 9.99? Oh, and I live in Cali, US so it might take long to ship, but it'll probably be worth it... I'm gonna hold that thought though.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2011)

With stickers...
I don't trust them to tension it right or sticker it.
Get the cheaper one and sticker it yourself 

Edit: warning; I have not got any other cubes but a storebought; so I dont have much to compare against. Still, I like it, so yeah, go get it if you think it'll be good.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 13, 2011)

5BLD said:


> With stickers...
> I don't trust them to tension it right or sticker it.
> Get the cheaper one and sticker it yourself


 
Alright. and I gotta thank you. You helped a lot!


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 13, 2011)

vincent80000 said:


> I don't know what it is, but there is like debris inside the spot where the two edge stocks snap together, and there is like stuff in there. I don't know what it is. I mean, I take pretty good care of my cubes, so I don't think it's because I'm dirty.


 
Dry lube or maybe shavings from when/if it was modified. It should be easy to clean out.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2011)

I like plastic shavings in my cube. They aid breaking in after modding and go away after a while.
I admit, I have never washed my cube.......


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 13, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> Dry lube or maybe shavings from when/if it was modified. It should be easy to clean out.


 That's a possibility. I'm gonna have to check on that one. I think maybe the Lubix attracted some stuff or its because I put some Maru lube inside it.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 13, 2011)

5BLD said:


> I like plastic shavings in my cube. They aid breaking in after modding and go away after a while.
> I admit, I have never washed my cube.......


 
lol. Well, I guess those cubes are "clean." At least in my opinion. It's because they are "one piece."


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2011)

I've heard lubix+maru was a good combination.
I personally use either diff oil or no lube; the latter currently.

Yeah, clean out your cube first to see if it's usable, but either way, it's nice to have another cube either way 

Edit: yeah, exactly. They are one piece each so they are 'clean'.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 13, 2011)

5BLD said:


> I've heard lubix+maru was a good combination.
> I personally use either diff oil or no lube; the latter currently.
> 
> Yeah, clean out your cube first to see if it's usable, but either way, it's nice to have another cube either way
> ...


The thing is, I cleaned it out already. I actually took it all apart,cleaned it very thoroughly and yet, a little time later, whatever that stuff is, appears again.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 13, 2011)

I mean, the cube is still usable, it's just that I would love to try a cube with the same old storebought feeling. The Dayans feel very different formthe one piece cubes. YOu can feel the huge difference when you turn it. Maybe one day you should try turning a Dayan cube. I just prefer the one piece feeling rather than the multiple piece feeling now.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 13, 2011)

i think you become used to the speed and feel of a cube after a while. My guhong dosen't feel as good as it used to be but i think thats just me. For instance the cube actually feels faster first thing in the morning and feels quite slow later in the day but I don't think that's the cubes fault just the fact i've gotten used to the cube and my hands become too lazy to turn the cube. Maybe use a different cube (regular zhanchi?) for a month or two then come back to the dayans.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2011)

Hm. I should... Actually I got my friend from hong kong to get me a zhanchi so I'm waiting eagerly


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 13, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> i think you become used to the speed and feel of a cube after a while. My guhong dosen't feel as good as it used to be but i think thats just me. For instance the cube actually feels faster first thing in the morning and feels quite slow later in the day but I don't think that's the cubes fault just the fact i've gotten used to the cube and my hands become too lazy to turn the cube. Maybe use a different cube (regular zhanchi?) for a month or two then come back to the dayans.



That's a good point. I think I should look into that.


----------



## izovire (Aug 13, 2011)

Tired of Dayan cubes or are you just tired of everyone talking about how good they are? 

The debris you find in your cubes is plastic dust (mixed with lube) from normal wear of breaking it in. Having it build up in the cracks is normal and doesn't have a negative effect on the turn quality. It also doesn't matter what type of lube you use, it WILL always absorb dust. Silicone works well as an adhesive. 

Please note that other 3x3's will wear out just as fast and still have to be cleaned/lubed just as much. I really enjoyed Type F-II and AV before, so you can try them I suppose. Good luck finding your awesome cube!


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, I hope you like it. Or not.. I don't want to make it look bad, because many people think it's a good cube, and it is, but, I just can't get along with it.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 13, 2011)

izovire said:


> Tired of Dayan cubes or are you just tired of everyone talking about how good they are?
> 
> The debris you find in your cubes is plastic dust (mixed with lube) from normal wear of breaking it in. Having it build up in the cracks is normal and doesn't have a negative effect on the turn quality. It also doesn't matter what type of lube you use, it WILL always absorb dust. Silicone works well as an adhesive.
> 
> Please note that other 3x3's will wear out just as fast and still have to be cleaned/lubed just as much. I really enjoyed Type F-II and AV before, so you can try them I suppose. Good luck finding your awesome cube!


 
That seems true. I didn't actually know that until you recently brought it up. Maybe I'll have a second thought of my Dayans... Oh, and I am tired if Dayan cubes and also tired of the people who say how good it is, but, I've actually got pretty good times with it. It's really weird, so I'm sorry if I'm saying stuff that's so untrue.. I mean saying you don't like a Dayan cube is like saying you don't like girls or something..you know. I just wanted to try something new, and something with a different feeling. That's pretty much it. Yeah, and thanks for the luck. 

P.S. DAYAN FANS PLEASE DON'T BE MAD!!


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 13, 2011)

Also im not sure if they use inbuilt obsolescence in cubes which could also explain why they get worse over time.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 13, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> Also im not sure if they use inbuilt obsolescence in cubes which could also explain why they get worse over time.


 
That's a big phrase.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2011)

He says that they possibly made it so it becomes bad over time. Intentionally.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 13, 2011)

5BLD said:


> I use a Type C. A white core with black pieces. And black centre caps.
> I like it. I find the black and white cubes have very different feelings... My black was was crispy clicky and kept exploding. My white was very much the opposite.
> However I have never tried a dayan so I can't compare.


 
Is the Type C the one you use in your video "Sub-15 Rubik's cube average of 12; Roux method and cool angle ... 14.71 seconds?" If so, I like that cube.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 13, 2011)

OHHHHHHH.. I get it.


5BLD said:


> He says that they possibly made it so it becomes bad over time. Intentionally.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, it is. 
It's the black type c and centre caps with a white type c core.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 13, 2011)

vincent80000 said:


> That's a big phrase.


 
it's something that occurs in most products. you get a one year warranty for lets say a tv and it breaks exactly around the time the warranty expires. So the company who made it built and designed the product to break after a year (so you buy a shiny new one and they make more money) Could be the same issue with cubes.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes. It's the annoying the the companies do. But from their perspective, it's a very good idea indeed. I would certainly do it if I wanted more money.


----------



## izovire (Aug 13, 2011)

Black plastic wears out faster than white... 

We cannot fully eliminate friction that causes wear. But we can sure help it. Some people leave the dust in their cubes (I never clean my V-cubes because of it) because they find that smooth spot. But actually, the more left over dust the better the friction wear is reduced. Then adding lube to an uncleaned cube will make it gummy. 

It's quite trivial actually.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, I left sawdust from modding simply to wear it down.
It seems, the more dirt, the better for breaking in, and the better it will be when you DO clean it out. Which ideally would be a very long time before cleaning.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 13, 2011)

yea it's not a bad thing it makes the companys more money to help them make more stuff. It's harsh on the customer but there's no other way around it. the xbox360 is a good example. Im sure most people who have owned an xbox have had more than 1 (i have) That's microsofts stupid way of making money. I think sony however lose money with the ps3 but they make money with the games.

a bit off topic but i did this kind of stuff for gcses and might aswell make use of it


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah... I somehow read about it somewhere.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think I mad a bad decision buying the Lubix Zhanchi.. I should of got the Puzzle Addictions Zhanchi with the CPM instead.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sure, it loses its ability over time compared to itself.
But it still is better than some/most cubes.


----------



## Bapao (Aug 13, 2011)

@vincent80000,

if you like the old school store-bought feel, you might want to consider the C-III. The Type C was already mentioned by 5BLD, but I'm not sure which version he has.

The F-III also feels very "old school". I wouldn't recommend it though, it's badly designed and locks in very frustrating ways when you go fast.

If you want a good mix of the DaYan and store-bought feel, I recommend the DaYan I or the MuFang competition cube. Both have a classic feel to them but both are also very usable alternatives to what you have been using to date. My personal favorite of the above is the DaYan I and I would recommend it without reserve.

I do have this distinct feeling that you'll end up going back to your ZC after all of your endeavors though 
I love trying out new 3x3x3s and I have all of the newer cubes plus a bunch of old gen cubes. Out of the 26 odd 3x3x3 versions I own, my favorite by a long way is still the LingYun. I'm getting the LingYun 2 prototype soon, hope it is at least as good as the LingYun, but I'm keeping my expectations low 

Kind regards,

H.


----------



## TheChriskage (Aug 13, 2011)

You might wanna go for the Ghost Hand II, It's very speedy, but not that smooth and it locks up a bit.
I got this: http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Standard_3x3x3_Magic_Cube___Black-41264
This should be the same cube: http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3...ertip_Dancing_Magic_Cube_2nd_Gen_Black_-29730


----------



## choza244 (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree wuth b4p4076, the DaYan I is an awesome cube, I love how it feels, you should try it.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 18, 2011)

Try the MF8 Legend cube it is ball core if you're okay with that.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 21, 2011)

In my experience type A-IIIs feel very much like type Cs but are more readily available and last far longer, in case you're worried about the C wearing out too fast (when I used C as my main, mine would last for about 4 months each).


----------



## ZeeK (Oct 14, 2011)

cmon F II is fine it doesnt turn bad. i mean the cube is fine u should change the core 4 a C4Y core and the FII ewll be even better than with its main core when it was new. also should use maru lube i havent try lubix in the FII.!


----------

